# Side exit and love it



## Nater24 (Aug 7, 2011)

I had some dual side exit exhaust put on the sound is great and I love the looks not so sure on the tips and it hurts on speed bumps.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow! Those tips are interesting.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

They protrude a little far in my opinion. Side exit's can look sweet, but I think these stick out way to far


----------



## Nater24 (Aug 7, 2011)

yeah I agree i just didnt know whichones i wanted at the time so those are going to do for now


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Very cool though! Side exits are pretty awesome. I have always loved that look. It also tends to sound pretty bad ass!


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

What did you do with the back side? Fill in the holes?


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I think someone is trying to hump your car----danfigg


----------



## Bumbeedad14010 (Sep 10, 2011)

whats the price for parts/install looking for side exit exhaust....


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Is there any drone?


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

BWinc said:


> What did you do with the back side? Fill in the holes?


what did you do?? i had a spin tech rear exit now i have a spin tech side exit. and would like to know how to fill in the rear tip cuts outs!! im in afghan right now and im trying to get my car done before i come home in june! arty:


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

That looks bad, I don't know why you would do that.


----------



## tleroy (May 18, 2010)

Also wanting to know if you modified your rear bumper panel to fill in the exhaust hole.


----------

